
Getting Started with Swift on Windows - hellofunk
https://github.com/apple/swift/blob/master/docs/Windows.md
======
jackmott
_reads_ no

------
viciousplant
highlight: Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL)

~~~
hellofunk
WSL is only one option. As noted in another comment here:

The guide is split into separate sections for clang (cross-compiling), MSVC,
clang-cl, and WSL. Compiled swift binaries can be native windows executables
when using the non-WSL compilers.

------
gilgoomesh
"Note that all compiled Swift binaries are only executable within Bash on
Windows and are Ubuntu, not Windows, executables."

~~~
mappu
The guide is split into separate sections for clang (cross-compiling), MSVC,
clang-cl, and WSL. Compiled swift binaries can be native windows executables
when using the non-WSL compilers.

~~~
gilgoomesh
Sorry, a misread on my part. Please ignore my comment, then.

------
alexasmyths
That is a lot of work and fuss for 'Hello World'.

I mean, nice article, kudos. But 'just sayin' ...

~~~
kristiandupont
Off topic, but the words "just saying" fill me with rage to the point where I
am curious about my own psychological reaction. I suppose it has to do with
the fact that it feels like a "free" way of putting something down without
truly standing by ones words. Interesting..

~~~
beobab
I was wondering about rage, frustration, annoyance, et al recently.

I came to the conclusion that I experience all these things to varying degrees
when the world does not conform to my mental model of how I want/expect it to
be.

